# Upgrade to 5D mark III or keep my 5D mkII and get a 70D as backup body for video



## syrcular (Nov 3, 2013)

I currently own a 5D Mark II and love it but looking to expand to something with more video features like 60p. I love the image quality of the 5D and have considered getting selling my mark 2 and getting a Mark 3 but it's still pretty over my budget. Then someone had suggested I get the 70D, because it has the best video features of any of the canon DSLR's and also can act as a backup body for my 5D mark II which I can then keep.

Will the 70d give me just as good video image quality as my current 5D Mark II? Or should I wait and keep saving up to upgrade to a 5D Mark III?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 3, 2013)

Depends on your style of recording video. If you want to use autofocus in video, buy 70D no regrets. If you need to use ISO 1600 or higher video with manual focus, buy 5D mark III. Simple as that.


----------



## MLfan3 (Nov 3, 2013)

syrcular said:


> I currently own a 5D Mark II and love it but looking to expand to something with more video features like 60p. I love the image quality of the 5D and have considered getting selling my mark 2 and getting a Mark 3 but it's still pretty over my budget. Then someone had suggested I get the 70D, because it has the best video features of any of the canon DSLR's and also can act as a backup body for my 5D mark II which I can then keep.
> 
> Will the 70d give me just as good video image quality as my current 5D Mark II? Or should I wait and keep saving up to upgrade to a 5D Mark III?



why not get the 6D + the 70D, the 5D3 is soon to be replaced and you do not want to spend that kind of money on an old camera like that.
I think the 5D4 is really on the horizon , maybe announced at the CES or CP+ ?
And I am sure the mk4 gets the same PDAF on the sensor from the 70D.
I think the amazing LV/video AF alone makes the 70D worth it........
so get the 6D and the excellent 70D for now and as the 5D4 comes , sell both and get the 5DMK4.
but with that said , the 5D3 is a great versatile camera, so if you do not mind the size or the still very high price of it , you may be happier with it than with the 6D.
personally, I never get the 5D3 since I think I lost the best timing to buy it.


----------



## bleephotography (Nov 3, 2013)

MLfan3 said:


> syrcular said:
> 
> 
> > I currently own a 5D Mark II and love it but looking to expand to something with more video features like 60p. I love the image quality of the 5D and have considered getting selling my mark 2 and getting a Mark 3 but it's still pretty over my budget. Then someone had suggested I get the 70D, because it has the best video features of any of the canon DSLR's and also can act as a backup body for my 5D mark II which I can then keep.
> ...



I disagree. It took over three years for Canon to replace the 5D Mark II with the Mark III and it has only been a year-and-a-half since the latter began shipping. My guess is that it will be at least another year before a Mark IV surfaces (and Canon is notorious for delaying shipping dates), so there's really no need to wait for any hypothetical what-ifs.

As for the 70D vs. the 5DIII for video, the 70D has more consumerist video features but lacks the professional appeal of the 5D's (CF card slot, headphone jack, Magic Lantern, etc.). I had and sold the 70D and although I do miss the LV AF features, there is no substitute for a FF sensor, especially (as ajfoto mentioned) if you plan on using higher ISOs.

In other words, do the pros of the 70D's video AF system trump those of the 5D's? Doubtful, unless you are absolutely averse to MF'ing.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 3, 2013)

syrcular said:


> Then someone had suggested I get the 70D, because it has the best video features of any of the canon DSLR's



No, it hasn't because it doesn't run Magic Lantern (and won't for quite a while) so you cannot shoot raw nor use any of the other ML killer features for video like focus peaking.

So the decisive questions are a) do you want to shoot raw video and b) do you need/want video autofocus?



syrcular said:


> Will the 70d give me just as good video image quality as my current 5D Mark II? Or should I wait and keep saving up to upgrade to a 5D Mark III?



For video in good to ok light the sensor is nearly meaningless (unless it produces moiré like the 6d), but of course a crop sensor has a different look than ff. If you want a good crop video backup get a 50d if you find one: http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=5586.0

The problem with both 60d and 70d is that the sd controller is rather slow so it won't take the high raw data rate - unlike the 7d or 50d with cf cards like your 5d2. If you don't shoot raw and use video manual focus also look at a (used) 60d which should be rather cheap by now.


----------



## bluegreenturtle (Nov 3, 2013)

The 70D is crop. The 5D is full frame. Different looks and aesthetics. It should be driven more by the look you are going for, and what additional costs in lenses you are looking at, if any, to get the focal lengths and speeds you need.


----------



## sjschall (Nov 3, 2013)

> Will the 70d give me just as good video image quality as my current 5D Mark II?



Yes. The 5D Mark III will give you much better IQ, with the downside of manual focus and no flip out screen, which probably won't be an issue since you're coming form a Mark II which has those same downsides.


----------



## Axilrod (Nov 4, 2013)

5DIII is a joy to work with compared to the 5D2. Better codec (which leads to much more reasonable file sizes), better low light performance and an overall cleaner image. Also the HDMI out doesn't drop to SD when you hit record like the Mark 2, so monitoring is much easier. And it's a far superior on the stills side, so if you do shoot stills there is a big advantage there.


----------



## Sony (Nov 4, 2013)

Take the 5DIII or you will regret. Keep the 5DII as a back-up if you can.


----------

